# Who has tried or is on zoloft



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Ive been thinking about taking zoloft, paxil or whatever other anti-anxiety meds there are. If you have tried any of this type of medication, can you tell how effective it is and also the side effects, besides orgasming while yawning.


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

I was on Paroxetine (Seroxat, Paxil) for about 15 years and found it somewhat/substantially beneficial.

Recently I tried Zoloft(Sertraline, Lustral) and it seemed to make the dp - alot - worse.

But everyone's different.

I'm coming off Zoloft and maybe going back to the Paroxetine.


----------



## md9382 (Oct 10, 2007)

HEY MAN TRIED ZOLOFT AND MADE MY DP 10 TIMES WORSE!!! TRY CELEXA.. WORKED BETTER FOR ME


----------



## ramza04 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea i had significant results with Zoloft that i was taking years ago. I suffered DP for about 3 months and zoloft cleared it up within a month. This time around though zoloft did nothing for me so im trying prozac atm. Been on it over a month and its making me feel better everyday but it has yet to bring my emotions back....im completely numb.


----------



## kioreija (Sep 16, 2006)

I was on Zoloft for a while, it.. I don't think it did much.. then it stopped working at all.

I was on Lexapro and Prozac before then, and they seemed to make everything worse. Lexapro made me feel HORRIBLE.

Sorry, I'm not really much help.. D:


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

I've been on Zoloft for DPD for about 16 years. It was the newest SSRI on the market, when I went on it. It made a big difference with the depression and lessened the DP and DR a good bit from where it was at the time.

However it has never put my DPD into Remission, even in combination with the dozons of medications I have been on.

Currently, I am wondering if a newer SSRI might be of better benefit. I'm not sure why one would be better then the other, but nothing with this disorder makes any sense.

The only time I tried going off Zoloft in the past 16 years was to clean my system for a trial of Marplan. I went off Zoloft, Amatryptaline, and klonopin. After one week without these medications, I was incredibly certain that they were all helping to one degree or another.

Good Luck.


----------

